# Google- Psoriasis: What's the best way to treat red, scaly skin? - Daily Mail



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Daily Mail<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Psoriasis: What's the best way to treat red, scaly skin?**Daily Mail*Constipation, if no cause is found, is deemed to a symptom of *irritable bowel syndrome* â€" a condition that can cause bloating and digestive problems, without any apparent damage to the intestines. However it would be unusual to observe this for the *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

